# Daily Bible Reading



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2007)

I recently came across The One Year Bible and have been using it for my daily Bible reading. In case you are not familiar with it, it arranges the Bible into 365 days of reading that includes an OT passage, a NT passage, a selection from the Psalms and a daily Proverb. I love the accountability that it provides. No obfuscating about one's daily reading when the bookmark doesn't move from one day's prescribed reading to the next. I'm ordering a personal copy for each member of my family.

This got me to wondering about what other folks use as a daily reading schedule or "measuring stick" (if you will). Anyone care to share their prescribed method? What works? What doesn't work?


----------



## Nebrexan (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi James -- I've experimented with the Chronological (jumped around too much for me) and Beginning to End (don't reach the NT until October) plans, but settled on OT+NT Together since several years back.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2007)

joshua said:


> Howdy, Mr. Helbert. I've been using M'Cheyne's Bible Reading Plan, which takes on through the Old Testament once and New Testament twice each year.



I like M'Cheyne's too, but I find the OYB to be most convenient, what with no flipping necessary. But maybe that's just my laziness.

By the way, Mr. Helbert is my father. Please call me James.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2007)

Nebrexan said:


> (jumped around too much for me)



~~~~~~~~~~

But very useful for determining historical context.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 28, 2007)

I no longer need to read the Bible, since I have the entire Bible memorized and completely cross-indexed in my head.

I have also completely memorized the Thomson chain references, so I'm all set.

And, if you believe _any_ of the above, I've got a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 29, 2007)

joshua said:


> One can go here, click on "Read" and it will be all of that day's reading with no flipping involved.



Wow, it even has a "Listen" feature. Now that's just too convenient. Thanks for the link!


----------

